# 101st or 82nd?



## bioradchad (Feb 25, 2009)

Which would be a better fit( 65% Hunting and 35% 3D). I would love to see what you guys have to say. I have have a 101st, but was wondering if I should spend the extra dough on some 82nd limds and Limb Pockets, since the riser's the same, so I can convert to an 82nd.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

I've never shot either but going off of specs I would stick with the 101 based on brace height alone.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*82nd*

The question is do you want to spend more money for 10 FPS faster or do you really need to go 10 FPS faster? That's all your gonna get. I recently purchased a 101st and had a difficult time deciding myself. I have read many reviews on the both, some say they shoot the 82nd just as well, others say they do not due to the shorter brace. I personally wanted the extra forgiveness of the 71/4 brace for hunting so I went with the 101st.


Good Luck on your decision.


----------

